# British Shorthair or Domestic Shorthair?



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi. My girlfriend and I been dying to get a British shorthair, and we finally did it this weekend. The person that was selling her advertised it as such and said she can't keep it anymore due to allergy problems and she's 19 months old.

We were happy with everything and bought her, knowing that she wasn't spayed my girlfriend took her today to the vet and they marked her in the registration form as a DSH (Domestic Shorthair).

I've attached some photos of her, what do you think? I'm a little pissed as everywhere I looked most of the BSH looked like her (she's even more beautiful), so I don't know what to believe anymore now?? She also perfectly fits the breed temperament. Thanks!


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! I would say she is a BSH


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

as far as i'm concerned she looks like a bsh but if you don't have registration papers for her that is probably why the vet marked her as a dsh


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Vets don't know much about any breeds though because my old vet called my DLH a DSH, they dont even look at the cat first before signing the form,its silly really but they dont know much about breeds at all 

Did she come with papers? She does look just like a pedigree cat to me


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

As a breeder of BSH . I would say DSH, although she does have some Brit in her . The ears are too big and she is tiny for 19 months ...

Without paperwork she is just a mogg , a gorge one tho


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks all for your replies! She didn't come with any papers, the owner said they've lost them when moving. To be honest I don't even think they've registered her, as she was 19 months and still not spayed.


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Derekk said:


> Thanks all for your replies! She didn't come with any papers, the owner said they've lost them when moving. To be honest I don't even think they've registered her, as she was 19 months and still not spayed.


Did you pay much for her? She is very beautiful though whatever her genetics are


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Doublepost


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Derekk said:


> Thanks all for your replies! She didn't come with any papers, the owner said they've lost them when moving. To be honest I don't even think they've registered her, as she was 19 months and still not spayed.


Well she is in good hands now .... Pleased you are getting her spayed, probably why she is a little girl ... She will pack on some weight ..


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

She looks like a cross to me (but Im not expert) a little like my Quinny vvvvvv


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> She looks like a cross to me (but Im not expert) a little like my Quinny vvvvvv


Is she a cross? She kinda looks like yours but the eyes from ours are orange.


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

monkeymummy32 said:


> Did you pay much for her? She is very beautiful though whatever her genetics are


Not really, 150 GBP and she came with her cage, blanket, litter, pouch and even some food. And thank you!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She is stunning. Absolutely purrfect

May not be a full British but I am sure you love her for what she is.

The price of a British is a round £350- £500 I think.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

She's beautiful!! :001_wub:

Definitely British in there  As long as you love her for what she is, that's the main thing, please don't view her differently because of this incident.

I have a rescue Siamese who is without papers so I can't technically know if he is pedigree. However, he fits every trait going and definitely has some (if not all) Siamese in there so by that reckoning, that's how I refer to him. Some people disagree, but if I was in your position I think I'd be referring to your girl as a BSH. 

Whatever, she is wonderful and I'm happy to hear she brings you so much happiness


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Double post sorry


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

jill3 said:


> She is stunning. Absolutely purrfect
> 
> May not be a full British but I am sure you love her for what she is.
> 
> The price of a British is a round 350- 500 I think.


We saw kittens on rescue sites going for around 230 GBP, for an adult we thought it's alright. I just wanted to know that's all, of course we love her and we couldn't wish for anything more, I was convinced she was a brit because of the perfect lilac coat and the orange eyes.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful girlie :001_wub: Congratulations!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Derekk said:


> Is she a cross? She kinda looks like yours but the eyes from ours are orange.


Yeah Quinny's a cross but she was a rescue (She was found with her mum who was a BSH) but they aren't sure what's she is a cross with probably a moggy

Quinns eyes are bright yellow just doesn't show up very well in pictures, I think your girl is more lilac where as Q is blue.

Does she have a name?? she is very beautiful


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Yeah Quinny's a cross but she was a rescue (She was found with her mum who was a BSH) but they aren't sure what's she is a cross with probably a moggy
> 
> Quinns eyes are bright yellow just doesn't show up very well in pictures, I think your girl is more lilac where as Q is blue.
> 
> Does she have a name?? she is very beautiful


Thank you, they look alike indeed, even the size. Do you think they should be this skinny?

Her name given by the previous owner is China, we haven't decided if we should keep it.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

She is very beautiful, and there is definitely BSH in her, but I do think she is a BSH cross. If they told you she was a purebred BSH, you have been conned, but at the price you paid I wouldn't be bothered.

What DOES bother me is that she wasn't spayed. You may have bought a retired or unproductive breeding queen from a back yard breeder. Fortunately, she is still young, but do have her checked by the vet, and do have her spayed ASAP, as repeated calling and all the hormones involved increases the risk of various diseases, including breast cancer and pyometria (inflammation of the womb). So the sooner she is spayed, the better.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Derekk said:


> We saw kittens on rescue sites going for around 230 GBP, for an adult we thought it's alright. I just wanted to know that's all, of course we love her and we couldn't wish for anything more, I was convinced she was a brit because of the perfect lilac coat and the orange eyes.


She is blue, dilute of black ,,, lilac is dilute of chocolate ...


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> She is very beautiful, and there is definitely BSH in her, but I do think she is a BSH cross. If they told you she was a purebred BSH, you have been conned, but at the price you paid I wouldn't be bothered.
> 
> What DOES bother me is that she wasn't spayed. You may have bought a retired or unproductive breeding queen from a back yard breeder. Fortunately, she is still young, but do have her checked by the vet, and do have her spayed ASAP, as repeated calling and all the hormones involved increases the risk of various diseases, including breast cancer and pyometria (inflammation of the womb). So the sooner she is spayed, the better.


As I've said in the first post my girlfriend was with her at the vet this morning for spaying and she collected her at 4. Nothing is changed with her and she looks very normal.

The vet gave her a collar but we didn't put it on yet. She had a few attempts to lick the incision and we stopped her. Do you think we should put it on her before we sleep? The doctor said only 24 h.

I don't think that was the situation in this case, about the backyard breeding. The owner cried a lot before we left.


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> She is blue, dilute of black ,,, lilac is dilute of chocolate ...


Alright, they've put on the registration papers blue and white lol


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Derekk said:


> Thank you, they look alike indeed, even the size. Do you think they should be this skinny?
> 
> Her name given by the previous owner is China, we haven't decided if we should keep it.


BSH tend to be quiet chunky big builds, my Q is quiet a chunky girl for her size shes got a small frame but weights 5Kg  chunky monkey lol

I think should would suit a softer name but that's obv your personal opinion



Cosmills said:


> She is blue, dilute of black ,,, lilac is dilute of chocolate ...


Ahhh I never knew that! .............. that's why your the breeder lol 

In this case I retract my last statement of her looking more lilac :blushing:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

She is really lovely, cross or not you must be thrilled. How is she settling in to her new home?


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

she is beautiful regardless .... not a lilac tho .... blue coat , enjoy her she will light up your life , they are fab cats ,,,,


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's a Beautiful Short Hair :001_wub: Pretty colour and stunning eyes :001_wub:


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

@Shelby Thanks, I think so too. Hope it will be okay with her if we'll change it.

@Aurelie She was very very panicked at first, but after just one day she was perfectly comfortable with us and the house, even woke me up in the morning by rubbin her head against my foot lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She is very beautiful - and looks a BSH cross - with no papers though that's as much as you can say. Enjoy her.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She will soon get use to a change of name. If that's what you want to do.
There are many names to choose from. Just google cat names and loads come up.

As for her weight I didn't think she looked too bad. I am sure with the love and attention she will get from you she will eat well and be healthy.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

I think she looks full BSH 

She looks the right shape, she is small but many of the females are, especially when not yet spayed and they don't all grow chunky until they are much older. They can take several years to grow like most pedigree breeds. They are not all going to be a typical perfect example of the breed. I think China is a lovely name


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

The 3rd picture looks just like April, who is also a small build and very light for a BSH. 

I am sure most people would say April isn't a BSH based purely on her size.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Whether she is full BSH or a cross, without papers, she is officially a justa, which is our name on the forum for a moggy, as in 'just a' moggy. We do not agree there is such a thing as 'just a' moggy, justas are a fabulous breed in their own right.

China, or whatever you decide to call her, is beautiful, loving, and she has been given the all clear by the vet, which is all that matters, really.
Congratulations on becoming a cat slave and.....

Enjoy!!!!!

You have become the slave of a gorgeous, beautiful, wonderful cat!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes a very pretty girl, love her colouring, look forward to lots more pictures of her, _


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

She does look like a pedigree BSH though not a show stopper - ears to big for one thing. However as said, without papers she's a moggie. If the people can remember who they brought her from you might manage to trace her origins that way although given how upset they are it might not be kind to ask them.

However speaking as someone who has recently had to rehome a cat, they might like to know she is well and happy with you. I know I am always delighted to get emails from 'Minnie'.

So glad she is being spayed, she should really have been done before she was 6 months old.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

She is lovely - wonderful colour eyes 

ETA: If she has the look and temperament you were after then papers are neither here nor there really... So long as she is happy & healthy! I'm sure she'll settle right in, and be much happier now she is spayed.


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> She does look like a pedigree BSH though not a show stopper - ears to big for one thing.


What do you mean?


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Derekk said:


> Thanks all for your replies! She didn't come with any papers, the owner said they've lost them when moving. To be honest I don't even think they've registered her, as she was 19 months and still not spayed.


Ah so pleased you have neutered her! She is lovely, glad she has a nice home now, I love british, but the breeder I like wont be having a litter for a few years now  So I will have to wait! If they 'lost' paperwork all they have to do is call up the the registration body and get a copy of them, it isn't hard, but if they haven't reg her shw could be anything, she is gorgeous whatever she is! 



Derekk said:


> What do you mean?


British meant to have small ears, that's what I got from that!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Derekk said:


> What do you mean?


What OS means is that her ears are too large for the British shorthair breed standard which is the breed standard by which british shorthairs are judged if they are shown - it doesnt mean there is anything wrong with her ears, she is lovely.

Now off topic but heres a pair of really big ears lol


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

@Jiskefet 
@Orientalslave

I don't think it's fair to call it a moggy, if you google that what pops up is normal cats, since she looks like a BSH (perfect coat colour without any spots and orange eyes) only with bigger ears it will be fair to call it a cross at most.

It's only fair to call her what she looks most like.

Tell me the cat in the middle doesn't have long ears All Pet Breeds - Cat - British ShortHair


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Derekk said:


> @Jiskefet
> @Orientalslave
> 
> I don't think it's fair to call it a moggy, if you google that what pops up is normal cats, since she looks like a BSH (grey coat without any spots and orange eyes) only with bigger ears it will be fair to call it a cross at most.
> ...


Personally I agree with you Derek, and I don't think her ears are too big, her features look perfectly normal for a BSH as far as I can tell. The camera angle may be making her ears look bigger than they really are (they look fine to me though!)

On here alot of people say that having papers for a cat is the only way you can call it a pedigree, otherwise they call it a moggy, but with most breeds it is quite obvious if the cat is a full pedigree or a cross breed and your BSH looks like a totally normal BSH to me. Not every cat is going to be a "show stopper" as if they were there would be no standard of points to breed towards. For example BSH are meant to have thick chunky tails but not all of them do. They can still be a very much loved pedigree pet.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Derekk said:


> @Jiskefet
> @Orientalslave
> 
> I don't think it's fair to call it a moggy, if you google that what pops up is normal cats, since she looks like a BSH (grey coat without any spots and orange eyes) only with bigger ears it will be fair to call it a cross at most.
> ...


BSH come is a number of different coat colours/patterns anyhow - one of the PF members has a lovely silver spotted BSH  they don't have to be blue, or have orange eyes...

Anyway surely you want the cat for its temperament and looks - does it matter what you call her? Without pedigree papers cats are DSH/DLH on record, that's just how it is. Also it's not fair to be so dismissive of moggies - Justas are just-as lovely and lovable and beautiful as peds and have their own wide variety of personalities. I'd link a great breed profile a couple of our members worked on but I'm on my phone so can't find it easily.

I happen to have a ped but since I don't show or breed the papers are effectively "no use" to me - I like knowing his background particularly as the breed has known genetic health issues so I am sure he is clear - other than that he's just my little piggy with a funny face :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Xanthia said:


> Personally I agree with you Derek, and I don't think her ears are too big, her features look perfectly normal for a BSH as far as I can tell. The camera angle may be making her ears look bigger than they really are (they look fine to me though!)
> 
> On here alot of people say that having papers for a cat is the only way you can call it a pedigree, otherwise they call it a moggy, but with most breeds it is quite obvious if the cat is a full pedigree or a cross breed and your BSH looks like a totally normal BSH to me. Not every cat is going to be a "show stopper" as if they were there would be no standard of points to breed towards. For example BSH are meant to have thick chunky tails but not all of them do. They can still be a very much loved pedigree pet.


Thank you for your kind comments and for the explanations :blush:



jasminex said:


> BSH come is a number of different coat colours/patterns anyhow - one of the PF members has a lovely silver spotted BSH  they don't have to be blue, or have orange eyes...
> 
> Anyway surely you want the cat for its temperament and looks - does it matter what you call her? Without pedigree papers cats are DSH/DLH on record, that's just how it is. Also it's not fair to be so dismissive of moggies - Justas are just-as lovely and lovable and beautiful as peds and have their own wide variety of personalities. I'd link a great breed profile a couple of our members worked on but I'm on my phone so can't find it easily.
> 
> I happen to have a ped but since I don't show or breed the papers are effectively "no use" to me - I like knowing his background particularly as the breed has known genetic health issues so I am sure he is clear - other than that he's just my little piggy with a funny face :001_wub::001_wub:


I'm not dismissive of the moggies, we had one back home for about two years and we absolutely loved her but we had to leave for university. We just wanted something more special now and that's why we chose her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Derekk said:


> <snip>
> 
> Tell me the cat in the middle doesn't have long ears All Pet Breeds - Cat - British ShortHair


Both the middle and the right photo look distorted - the middle one looks stretched vertically, the right-hand one looks squashed vertically.


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Both the middle and the right photo look distorted - the middle one looks stretched vertically, the right-hand one looks squashed vertically.


I could swear someone will say something about that, to be honest it was you that I expected. Here is the full size picture: http://www.allpetbreeds.com/images/cats/BritishShorthair2.JPG

Happy now?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Derekk said:


> Thanks all for your replies! She didn't come with any papers, the owner said they've lost them when moving. To be honest I don't even think they've registered her, as she was 19 months and still not spayed.


Even if the owner lost the papers or never registered her, there is still a paper trail as the litter of a true pedigree cat would be registered.

There is no way of looking at a cat and saying if it's purebred or not. The ONLY proof is in the paperwork.

That said you cat is lovely and it makes no difference what she is as long as you love her.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Derekk said:


> I could swear someone will say something about that, to be honest it was you that I expected. Here is the full size picture: http://www.allpetbreeds.com/images/cats/BritishShorthair2.JPG
> 
> Happy now?


Really uncalled for.  OS does know a thing or two about purebred cats having judged them BTW, and no it isn't "fair" to call a cat without papers a pedigree cat. You seem to be looking more for a status symbol. If you really wanted a "special cat" ie: purebred BSH, you would have gone to a registered breeder in the first place.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

To be fair it really can't be very easy to tell the length of her ears from a photo, as I said she looks a little like April and her small head probably makes her ears look a little out of proportion. 

However unlike Derek I have papers which he doesn't, that's the only difference between April and "China" - yes I agree a name change would suit her better.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Really uncalled for.  OS does know a thing or two about purebred cats having judged them BTW, and no it isn't "fair" to call a cat without papers a pedigree cat. You seem to be looking more for a status symbol. If you really wanted a "special cat" ie: purebred BSH, you would have gone to a registered breeder in the first place.


But Derek did not get this cat as a young kitten, she was rehomed to him by her previous owner. So she may have papers out there somewhere, it;s just that Derek doesn't have them, and cannot know whether her breeder was a good one or not!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Xanthia said:


> But Derek did not get this cat as a young kitten, she was rehomed to him by her previous owner. So she may have papers out there somewhere,* it;s just that Derek doesn't have them,* and cannot know whether her breeder was a good one or not!


If she is a true purebred cat the papers ARE out there! However, without those papers this cat is considered a Domestic Short Hair, which he is now disappointed to hear, even though he asked. 

And you are painfully wrong to say that you can tell by looking at a cat that's it's a purebred! It's documented bloodlines that make a purebred, not looks. :Yawn:


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Derekk said:


> We just wanted something more special now and that's why we chose her.


I have two pedigree cats and two moggies and they are all as special as each other. Its seems you want us to confirm what we cant - your girl looks like a BSH but as has been already stated without registration papers you cannot be sure and neither can we, simple as that.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Derekk said:


> I could swear someone will say something about that, to be honest it was you that I expected. Here is the full size picture: http://www.allpetbreeds.com/images/cats/BritishShorthair2.JPG
> 
> Happy now?


Dose it really matter ... She is with you and that's all that counts .... The cats in the pic doesn't have the tipical BSH face... Ears to big and the jaw line is square

Young BSH in pic , so you can see the differences


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Dose it really matter ... She is with you and that's all that counts .... The cats in the pic doesn't have the tipical BSH face... Ears to big and the jaw line is square
> 
> Young BSH in pic , so you can see the differences


But as other people have said - not every bsh looks like that - even ones with papers (and I aren't trying to stick up for byb's). Mine wouldn't be a brilliant physical specimen - yet she is properly registered and her litter mate has won in the show ring. Mind you - as a breeder you are in the perfect position to answer this. From a litter of let's say 5 kittens for example - how many would you expect to be show worthy - how many would be decent physical types and how many might be atypical. I know it is hard to answer as all litters will be very different - but from your experience?


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

Derekk said:


> @Jiskefet
> @Orientalslave
> 
> I don't think it's fair to call it a moggy, if you google that what pops up is normal cats, since she looks like a BSH (perfect coat colour without any spots and orange eyes) only with bigger ears it will be fair to call it a cross at most.
> ...





Xanthia said:


> Personally I agree with you Derek, and I don't think her ears are too big, her features look perfectly normal for a BSH as far as I can tell. The camera angle may be making her ears look bigger than they really are (they look fine to me though!)
> 
> On here alot of people say that having papers for a cat is the only way you can call it a pedigree, otherwise they call it a moggy, but with most breeds it is quite obvious if the cat is a full pedigree or a cross breed and your BSH looks like a totally normal BSH to me. Not every cat is going to be a "show stopper" as if they were there would be no standard of points to breed towards. For example BSH are meant to have thick chunky tails but not all of them do. They can still be a very much loved pedigree pet.


Sorry but if she is a cross shes a "posh" moggy plane and simple

ANYWAY!!!!!!!! Can we all just enjoy the new kitty on the forum rather then bickering over how big a cats ears are or if its a moggy or pedigree please!!!!! 
It doesn't matter if she's a Posh moggy or a pedigree what matters is that she is in a loving new home and being looked after.


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

wicket said:


> I have two pedigree cats and two moggies and they are all as special as each other. Its seems you want us to confirm what we cant - your girl looks like a BSH but as has been already stated without registration papers you cannot be sure and neither can we, simple as that.


You are making a fuss of something inexistent. What's wrong if I said that I owned a moggie and now I wanted something more special? You had to say they are all special, such hypocrite, I didn't even mean it in that way.

I don't want you to confirm it's pedigree, it's fine with me if she looks like a BSH.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Laurac said:


> But as other people have said - not every bsh looks like that - even ones with papers (and I aren't trying to stick up for byb's). Mine wouldn't be a brilliant physical specimen - yet she is properly registered and her litter mate has won in the show ring. Mind you - as a breeder you are in the perfect position to answer this. From a litter of let's say 5 kittens for example - how many would you expect to be show worthy - how many would be decent physical types and how many might be atypical. I know it is hard to answer as all litters will be very different - but from your experience?


It's already hard to say... Could be none could be all five ... There is show quality and pet quality but all would have a good percentage of BSH type .. If you put loads of bad traits in going to come out in your litter ... Depends on the breeder and what they are breeding IE selfs , colourpoints , tabbys bi colours 
We all look to improve our own breeding cats ... Whether that be eye colour, coat, pattern etc


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Derekk said:


> You are making a fuss of something inexistent. What's wrong if I said that I owned a moggie and now I wanted something more special? You had to say they are all special, such hypocrite, I didn't even mean it in that way.
> 
> I don't want you to confirm it's pedigree, it's fine with me if she looks like a BSH.


ok understood, but dont understand why your thread is titled "British Shorthair or Domestic shorthair ?" when you dont want peoples opinions on whether she is a pedigree?? and I dont really understand why saying all cats are special makes me a hypocrite ! Enjoy your lovely cat


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

wicket said:


> ok understood, but dont understand why your thread is titled "British Shorthair or Domestic shorthair ?" when you dont want peoples opinions on whether she is a pedigree?? and I dont really understand why saying all cats are special makes me a hypocrite ! Enjoy your lovely cat


What I said and what you replied isn't about opinions on her pedigree.

And rest assured I got people opinions quite well, she isn't a BSH because she doesn't have the papers, despite her looks.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> It's already hard to say... Could be none could be all five ... There is show quality and pet quality but all would have a good percentage of BSH type .. If you put loads of bad traits in going to come out in your litter ... Depends on the breeder and what they are breeding IE selfs , colourpoints , tabbys bi colours
> We all look to improve our own breeding cats ... Whether that be eye colour, coat, pattern etc


Thank you. I suppose genes are unpredictable things and aren't averse to throwing the odd curve ball every now and again. But presumably if you consistently produced kittens like that picture you would be rightly chuffed!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Except it isn't about_ looks,_ it's about _bloodlines_. Pedigree papers documents the lineage, hence the 'pedigree' which goes back for many generations.

OP if it's that important to you, if there are papers out there you can track them down fairly easily. Surely the owner knows who she bought her from. From there you go to the registry and track the cattery.

I just don't see what diff it makes whatever you call her as long as you love her. And by no means should you say it's unfair to call her a moggy, which implies there is something inferior about moggies.

I have/had both moggies and purebreds alike and at the end of the day, they're all just cats. I never felt any different about my purebreds, nor are most people even aware of it.

Please keep us posted if you decide to trace her, I'm sure there are others **erm* such as OS* who are very knowledgeable about how to do this and could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Xanthia (Jul 6, 2013)

Well I have seen full BSH cats with their papers with Grand Champions in their ancestry and famous prefixes in their lines and some of them have looked just like her, thats all I'm saying.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> Sorry but if she is a cross shes a "posh" moggy plane and simple
> 
> ANYWAY!!!!!!!! Can we all just enjoy the new kitty on the forum rather then bickering over how big a cats ears are or if its a moggy or pedigree please!!!!!
> It doesn't matter if she's a Posh moggy or a pedigree what matters is that she is in a loving new home and being looked after.


Good point. Derek - have you been introduced to food from The Happy Kitty Company, toys, litter and cat trees from Zooplus, nagging from a load of cat lovers (tick to the last one!)


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

You guys are right saying I don't know much about pedigree cats, I thought it's as simple as seeing a husky and saying it's a husky, not having to own certificates and papers to say it's a husky. You don't have to jump all on me for that.



Toby Tyler said:


> And that makes you eligible to just look at a picture of a cat on an internet forum and judge that it's a purebred cat based on a picture. :Yawn:
> 
> Yet a breeder of BSH, another registered breeder* and* a qualified judge of purebred cats are incorrect.


Plenty of people already corrected those breeders saying they're not all the same, and it's not all about the ears which I already proved with a picture. You really like this thread right? You posted about 4 or 5 provokative posts which I ignored.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Derekk said:


> *You guys are right saying I don't know much about pedigree cats,* I thought it's as simple as seeing a husky and saying it's a husky, not having to own certificates and papers to say it's a husky.


I think that is where most of the confusion lies, comparing cats to dogs when it comes to looking at them and knowing the breed. It's different with cats.

But if you really want to track her papers down, it might be kind of interesting and wouldn't be all that complicated. Then you would know one way or the other if you really do want to know. But it appears you want to believe what it is you want to believe regardless so be my guest.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I do think the cat looks full bsh but as already said you wont know for sure without paperwork.

This cat may just not be the best example of the breed but I do not think its a cross.


----------



## Derekk (Jul 16, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> I think that is where most of the confusion lies, comparing cats to dogs when it comes to looking at them and knowing the breed. It's different with cats.
> 
> But if you really want to track her papers down, it might be kind of interesting and wouldn't be all that complicated. Then you would know one way or the other if you really do want to know. But it appears you want to believe what it is you want to believe regardless so be my guest.


I believe she is what she looks like, I won't go through all the trouble finding the papers just to have that written down. I asked because I thought it was much simpler.

Thanks again for the replies and to the ones that explained nicely!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Laurac said:


> Thank you. I suppose genes are unpredictable things and aren't averse to throwing the odd curve ball every now and again. But presumably if you consistently produced kittens like that picture you would be rightly chuffed!


Spot on .. you don't know what is going to come out... You could have the purrrfet parents and you could get one with wrong set ears etc .

You could also have the perfect puss and it could have a tempermant from hell, so it's not just how they look ...


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> a qualified judge of purebred cats are incorrect.


Interesting who is the qualified judge, perhaps they could caste their eye over April.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cookieandme said:


> Interesting who is the qualified judge, perhaps they could caste their eye over April.


Oriental Slave, who OP got snarky with has judged in the UK, not sure if for TICA of GCCF.


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Derek

As Shelley said earlier - all that matters is that you have got a beautiful cat. The fact that the first thing you did was take her to be spayed speaks volumes. This forum is a brilliant source of info about food, toys, how pig ignorant cats can be etc. Any questions please just ask. I won't be able to answer as my bsh has just found out that I publically described her as an imperfect specimen - so I will be hand feeding her treats and fanning her for the next 3 hours.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Laurac said:


> as my bsh has just found out that I publically described her as an imperfect specimen - so I will be hand feeding her treats and fanning her for the next 3 hours.


Thankfully April is still busy playing outside, so hasn't read she is a skinny, long legged, big eared terror who will probably attack me at 5am tomorrow, although when she finds out they are both at the vets tomorrow, attacking me might be justified


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Thankfully April is still busy playing outside, so hasn't read she is a skinny, long legged, big eared terror who will probably attack me at 5am tomorrow, although when she finds out they are both at the vets tomorrow, attacking me might be justified


April is gorge .... How dare you say things like that .... Lol

You have nothing to worry about , x


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

The cat does look like a BSH. OK the ears are a little big but my purebred also has big ears (she is even a Champion haha as she is very typey and has nice eyes). She does not however, look like she is top condition which can be explained by her continuous calling. This is easily rectified- OP has already neutered her and she will be able to put on weight and regain her strength.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Thankfully April is still busy playing outside, so hasn't read she is a *skinny, long legged, big eared terror* who will probably attack me at 5am tomorrow, although when she finds out they are both at the vets tomorrow, attacking me might be justified


Hey!! Don't you talk about my boy like that:


DSCN2883 by spookybabbits, on Flickr

:001_tt2:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Move on guys no point throwing insults at each other. Derek your kitty is lovely


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Hey!! Don't you talk about my boy like that:
> 
> 
> DSCN2883 by spookybabbits, on Flickr
> ...


 omg I bought an oriental, which explains why she is now screaming the house down as I have brought her in


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cake anyone .... Not had a party in a while


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

Please derek - lets move this on and talk about food or litter!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Cake anyone .... Not had a party in a while


Started a diet and I have a sore thoat so just poured a nice Highland Park :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> *Cake anyone* .... Not had a party in a while


Devil's Food??? :devil:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Does it really matter?

Is she healthy?
Is she loved?
Will she get the best you can offer?

Is she currently sat stressed out in a vet hospital, probably starving as will as will not eat, not happy to use the tray as does not like to, waiting for tests to see why there is un explained weight loss and to rule out any horrible thing that could be happening.

Does it really matter.

Moggie or pedigree they are cats at the end of the day, does it really matter!!?

Call her a bsh or a cross or whatever just give her care and love and time and your CAT will be happy..


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Interesting who is the qualified judge, perhaps they could caste their eye over April.


If only she would stay still for long enough


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Devil's Food??? :devil:


Goooooood food .... I have been so naughty today ... 4 bars of choc , BBQ for tea with vodka and me and saffy have just had ice cream .... It's the heat ... Honest lol


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Stop arguing please - it's too hot!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Cake anyone .... Not had a party in a while


I love cake, are there any napkins?


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> If only she would stay still for long enough


Which is why I couldn't show her to get an opinion the judge wouldn't even be able to get her out the the cage


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Which is why I couldn't show her to get an opinion the judge wouldn't even be able to get her out the the cage


No need - she is a beaut.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> I love cake, are there any napkins?


Nope... No napkins .... Plate and a cake fork tho ... As we are all posh


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Nope... No napkins .... Plate and a cake fork tho ... As we are all posh


Ooh a cake fork, that IS posh!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have cake forks  and fish knives and forks too 
And I'd like a large slice of chocolate cake please


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Is it just me that didn't know cake forks existed?

:blushing:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Didn't really want to comment on this as, without a registration certificate, you can never be 100% certain. But, Derek, there is nothing about your girl that doesn't say 'British Shorthair' to me and I'm really surprised that so many people (especially those who breed British) have commented otherwise. Though extremely pretty, she is not the perfect specimen (and in 30 years I have bred plenty of 'less than perfect specimens' that are, nevertheless, adored by their owners). She has some filling out to do, doubtless a result of being left unspayed for so long by her previous owner... and ears aren't always small on British, despite what is called for in the standard of points... witnessed by themany, many photographs to be seen of even titled cats on "top" BSH breeders' web sites!


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Goooooood food .... I have been so naughty today ... 4 bars of choc , BBQ for tea with vodka and me and saffy have just had ice cream .... It's the heat ... Honest lol


The piece d resistance for this posh soiree....

Pass me a fish knife LML please.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Is it just me that didn't know cake forks existed?
> 
> :blushing:


Jordan, in light of your recent glittering academic achievements - you clearly have not had time to ponder the 'proper' way to eat cake


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> The piece d resistance for this posh soiree....
> 
> Pass me a fish knife LML please.


Is that Red Velvet?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

It look bloody yummy .... Sod the fork I need big spoons ... Yes spoons lol


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> Is that Red Velvet?


Yes it tis  store bought


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Yes it tis  store bought


I can never get it quite right! Yummy though, when it is better than mine.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Is it just me that didn't know cake forks existed?
> 
> :blushing:


Cake fork for you my dear ... Don't forget golden rule , little finger must be stuck out ...


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

ANYWAY I'm going to ignore all the fighting stick my fingers in my ears twirl around going "lalalalalalalalalalala".............................Hold on did I hear the word CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINE



Aurelie said:


> Jordan, in light of your recent glittering academic achievements - you clearly have not had time to ponder the 'proper' way to eat cake


Jordan! Oh my goodness...............oh how you common foke live this is the proper way to eat cake vvvvvvvvvvv

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> Didn't really want to comment on this as, without a registration certificate, you can never be 100% certain. But, Derek, there is nothing about your girl that doesn't say 'British Shorthair' to me and I'm really surprised that so many people (especially those who breed British) have commented otherwise. Though extremely pretty, she is not the perfect specimen (and in 30 years I have bred plenty of 'less than perfect specimens' that are, nevertheless, adored by their owners). She has some filling out to do, doubtless a result of being left unspayed for so long by her previous owner... and ears aren't always small on British, despite what is called for in the standard of points... witnessed by themany, many photographs to be seen of even titled cats on "top" BSH breeders' web sites!


Thank you for coming out and saying that.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> *Jordan, in light of your recent glittering academic achievements *- you clearly have not had time to ponder the 'proper' way to eat cake


To Jordan with the h o t step dad and mum that looks like her sister on her most excellent accomplishments....


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Too much talk of cake so I am off, been eating fruit salad all week :001_tt2:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Jordan, in light of your recent glittering academic achievements - you clearly have not had time to ponder the 'proper' way to eat cake





Cosmills said:


> Cake fork for you my dear ... Don't forget golden rule , little finger must be stuck out ...


Hmm. I feel more research coming on; I will eat at the finest cake shops, with the finest cake forks, and will document my every move as I progress into fine cake dining!



ShelybellyandTeamC said:


> ANYWAY I'm going to ignore all the fighting stick my fingers in my ears twirl around going "lalalalalalalalalalala".............................Hold on did I hear the word CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MINE
> 
> Jordan! Oh my goodness...............oh how you common foke live this is the proper way to eat cake vvvvvvvvvvv
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Where did you get that photo of me from?!!  I hang my head in shame...



Toby Tyler said:


> To Jordan with the h o t step dad and mum that looks like her sister on her most excellent accomplishments....


:lol: Why, thank you!


----------



## ShelybellyandTeamC (Dec 13, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Where did you get that photo of me from?!!  I hang my head in shame...


I have my ways :devil:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahem - polite cough - this thread has been overtaken a little by cake  
OP I have removed some of the argument but I am going to close this now as I think the question has been debated and answered as fully as possible.
Please continue to post any questions you have about your delightful girl in new threads.


----------

